# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Gardasee Hotel- und Spottips gesucht

## Sodaoror

Hallo zusammen,

wir, meine Freundin und ich, mchten im Juni gern an den Gardasee zum Surfen.
Wir mchten ein schnes Hotel bzw auch B&F in hherer Kategrie, also keine Absteigen. (Frau soll ja auch Urlaub haben). Vielleicht auch was direkt an einem Spot, wenns sowas gibt.

Ich war vor 2 Jahren mit der "Mnnertruppe" im Pier, aber das mchte ich nicht mehr (Absteige, Abzocke), auch nicht als Spot. Also bruchte ich auch Tips fr Spots. 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal bei euch!  :Smile: 

Hang Loose

Dominik

----------


## lebertran

Zu spt, aber ich will mich mal ntzlich machen. Das Problem am Gardasee ist: es ist Italien. Da ist es mit der hheren Kategorie eh immer so eine Sache. Gefhlt sind vier Sterne dort gerade mal drei hier. Das andere Problem: Weil`s am Gardasee immer voll ist, ist`s auch entsprechend teuer. Selbst in den nicht so schicken Hotels. Aber gut, dafr fhrt man auch nicht hin.
Ganz nett ist das Royal Village in Limone.

----------

